# Bought Some Apples Today at $2.49 a Pound



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

Bought some Pink Lady apples today at my local Kroger store for $2.49 a pound, have paid up to $2.99 in the past.  We like Pink Ladys or Braeburns, and both are really pricey.  I've heard people talking about not being able to afford to eat healthy, and it's so true.

Sometimes avocados are over a dollar each, and they're small.  Roma tomatoes are the cheapest, lowest .88 a lb., .99 or 1.29...which is a ridiculous price to pay for the cheapest type of tomatoes.  

Are these prices for produce all so high due to droughts and such?  Or, are they just greedy and charge as much as the people will pay.  The people will pay whatever the cost if they want that particular product.  

I use coupons for other things, but I'm not a coupon fanatic.  We get the weekly ads for several supermarkets in the newspaper every Wednesday, and I'll check out whose go what on sale, sometimes there's a coupon involved.

I dunno, prices used to rise a nickle a year, now it seems it's 50 cents or more each and every year.  Hard earned money going out the window.  Sometimes, if something's on sale, it's because it's starting to spoil.  They had some blackberries at Sprouts market for $1 each, so I was going to get a few.  When I put on my readers to check them out, there was a lot of white mold on them, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

Avocados are the ones that get me.  I used to have a small grove and was in the Calavo Assoc. in San Diego county so of course I went into the grove and picked some when I wanted them.  Now, the larger ones are as much as $1.79 each and when they get down to 88 cents they are over ripe.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bought some Pink Lady apples today at my local Kroger store for $2.49 a pound, have paid up to $2.99 in the past.  We like Pink Ladys or Braeburns, and both are really pricey.  I've heard people talking about not being able to afford to eat healthy, and it's so true.
> 
> Sometimes avocados are over a dollar each, and they're small.  Roma tomatoes are the cheapest, lowest .88 a lb., .99 or 1.29...which is a ridiculous price to pay for the cheapest type of tomatoes.
> 
> ...



We have a good crop of nice fresh apples at moment, picked and cut up and froze about 5 kg yesterday
Due  to room restrictions two differnt apples planted together


----------



## Cookie (Feb 28, 2015)

Lovely tree, Kadee, 

Our apples are expensive too - pink lady @ 1.92 each; granny smith 2.20 each; avocados 2.29 each. Apple pie and crisp is now a special occasion treat.
Certain vegetables are ridiculous, like broccoli at 3.00 a head.   
Cheese - I'm eating less of it for sure, which might be a good thing.  
I usually get weekly sale items and my menu revolves around those. 

Everything is cheaper in summer of course, when local produce is available. But farmers markets tend to be pricy for some reason.
Weather conditions, transport costs must play a big part in food going up.  I find I stay away from trendy items and keep things simple.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

I find that a lot of vegetables and fruits in the US are more expensive than here in the UK.  I'm shocked every year when I visit.  

I rarely buy avocadoes even though they are good for you because they are tiny, not great taste, and are expensive.  When we lived in Uganda we got HUGE avocadoes, usually free but if we had to pay it was the equivalent of 5 cents each.  And soooooo delicious. 

But I have to agree that junk food is often cheaper than healthy.

I bought one golden delicious apple today.  37 pence.  I like to buy one apple a week for myself.  My husband doesn't really like apples, and we both prefer grapes, strawberries, clementines, oranges, bananas.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm always delighted when I find avocados for $1 a piece. Wish they had a longer shelf life. The California drought has really had an impact.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 28, 2015)

A year ago or so ago two green peppers  2 for $1, now 1 for $1, everything here has doubled to tripled in price, my local supermarket some of the better tasting cold cuts sell in the double digits per lb some over $16 per lb.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 28, 2015)

Locally we're paying $1.99 for Fuji apples, *$1.89* for Roma tomatoes at Stater Brothers;   did get some really nice avocados from a small grower down in Redlands. 

Meat prices, especially beef are obscene- $5.69/lb for 80/20 ground beef!   Going vegan is looking more like a necessity than a _healthy option._


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2015)

Good grief.. 2.20 for a Golden delicious?..one???....  granny smith apples here are about 25p each...and the supermarkets are selling them currently for around £1.95 per kilo which is just over 2 pounds in weight.. Pink lady apples are more expensive at around 60p each ..but that's from the supermarket, if we buy them at the market they're cheaper still 

Beef is expensive here.. as is fish...

 5% fat minced beef steak is about £3.70 a pound but sold in gramms and kilos ...so it works out about £7.50 per kilo...

Shellfish is hugely expensive..what we call King prawns are actually very small and would be classed by most Americans as small shrimp...and they cost about £20 per kilo... Calamari, scallops, Lobster  , fresh tuna etc are even more expensive than prawns .


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2015)

Just had a look online at our local supermarket and yellow fin tuna steaks are £22 per kilo that's equal to $34 US dollars per kilo


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Lovely tree, Kadee,
> 
> Our apples are expensive too - pink lady @ 1.92 each; granny smith 2.20 each; avocados 2.29 each. Apple pie and crisp is now a special occasion treat.
> Certain vegetables are ridiculous, like broccoli at 3.00 a head.
> ...


That's expencive for apples, we can get apples in Adelaide for about $ 2 kg but up here useally arround the $ 6 kg . I eat a apple every day.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 28, 2015)

Produce prices here skyrocket in the wintertime as just about everything has to be imported. That's the advantage of living in a warmer climate. Luckily I'm not that crazy about apples -- I look forward to berry season every summer.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good grief.. 2.20 for a Golden delicious?..one???....  granny smith apples here are about 25p each...and the supermarkets are selling them currently for around £1.95 per kilo which is just over 2 pounds in weight.. Pink lady apples are more expensive at around 60p each ..but that's from the supermarket, if we buy them at the market they're cheaper still
> 
> Beef is expensive here.. as is fish...
> 
> ...


 The apples in the photo I posted are Golden Delicious, and Fugi, I also have. Mini Pink lady tree which is loaded but not quite ripe yet that's about the last of our fruit for this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not an apple lover tbh...I chopped my apple tree down years ago because we used to get so many I had no use for them all...


In Spain I have orange and lemon trees...but no fruit trees here in my garden in England any more..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry Holly, but when you mentioned lemon tree, I just had to post this old song.


----------

